# 1:1000 Scale Refit from Polar Lights



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=Product.display&product_id=1422


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

People are already ordering by the case loads I've read


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm reminded of the Meg Ryan restaurant scene in 'When Harry Met Sally'.... YES YES YES !!!!!!


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a pleasant surprise from Round 2/PL!

I'm committed to two as soon as availability presents itself.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm almost surprised that there would be a market for the kit. I mean, 1:1000 scale & snap together? With all the threads on the larger scale model and all the effort to accurize, paint, etc. to make it look like the original filming model, I would think that some would find this version of the Refit E to be somewhat undesirable.

Granted, at that size, it is a good desktop size kit and the aztec decals will make the model look good with a minimum of effort. The price isn't bad either...

I guess I just answered some of my own questions, didn't I?

Oh well, I guess I'll have to keep an eye out for one locally and see what I think of it.

Bryan


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

It looks like the 1/1000 series is back on. Any guesses how long until the E-D hits the schedule?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i wonder if its designed for basic lighting


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I've comitted to a case.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Is the SSM store accepting pre-orders?


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

You can put it on your wish list for now.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll wait until it comes to my LHS.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll be getting at least one.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Awesome, thanks for the link.

I wonder if that is a shot of the 1/1000 model or the 1/350 kit (I imagine
the 1/1000 version is not that far along yet).


----------



## ZStar (Sep 7, 2005)

It looks like it has the same mis-shaped copper grills on the warp nacelles so I am suspicious that this is just a doctored photo of the 1/350 kit.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

It just the box of the 350th they are showing for now. i'm sure the 1/1000th artwork is not ready yet.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

SSM is now accepting pre orders...

I wonder what they are doing for the molds, did they scale down the 1/350th molds or did someone build a master they are working through?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ill be buying at least 5


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ill definitely be buying a couple! They look great!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll have a template set for these as soon as I can get my meaty hooks into one to measure, I gar-ron-tee!


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll be buying at least half dozen of these and half dozen of the Vulcan Shuttle!!!!!!

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1423


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I wonder if they will include the Enterprise shuttle decals for the Vulcan Shuttle? If not will somebody create a set? After all the smaller version of the shuttle is included with the 1/350 E-A and they have the Enterprise shuttle decals.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

rossjr said:


> SSM is now accepting pre orders...
> 
> I wonder what they are doing for the molds, did they scale down the 1/350th molds or did someone build a master they are working through?


For the 1/1000 NX-01 they pantographed down from the 1/350 and modified it as needed to consolidate parts and make it a snap-kit.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, heck _yeah_! That's some awesome news. Wonder if we'll see any test shots at WonderFest?


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

So who's gonna get a head start on a Miranda conversion, or even a Constellation class? I'm thinkin' one could use the Darkstar or Alliance resin refit as a base form, then make final adjustments when the PL kit is released.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

A Miranda (Reliant) conversion kit would be the bomb for this! The Constellation (Stargazer) would require two refit kits for the additional nacelles, and then you'd have a whole bunch of plastic left over, not to say it couldn't be done however.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never mind the conversions kits, I want a _whole _styrene Reliant so I can buy a case for kitbashing!


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

This is freaking typical. 

I don't have anything against resin per se....I just prefer styrene. It's more durable. For the longest time I've lusted after a 1:1000 refit, but despaired that PL or R2 would ever produce one.

So I went ahead and splurged on Alliance's wonderful refit kit and have spent the last six months laying down an insanely complicated aztec scheme on it. 
Literally within two days of my finishing, this announcement comes out.

Obssesive compulsive whackjob that I am, I can feel myself already drifting away from my already 70% completed E-A.

A kit in the pipeline is worth two on the bench....what the hell is that attitude and why can't I purge myelf of it? Arrrgh!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Doggy said:


> This is freaking typical.
> 
> I don't have anything against resin per se....I just prefer styrene. It's more durable. For the longest time I've lusted after a 1:1000 refit, but despaired that PL or R2 would ever produce one.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. Many many moons ago I wanted a 1/48 P-47 razorback. Nobody made a good one. So I took Monogram's good bubble-top, and mated the spine from Hawk's mediocre one. A month later Monogram announced their own razorback kit. :lol:


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Howdy! I'm new here, I wanted to ask if any of you guys/gals know if this new kit will have decal windows, or engraved windows like the NX-O1? Because putting the decal windows on the 1/1000 PL 1701 is harder then it looks! Plus I cant even light it! (except for the ''BUSSARDS'' & ''Planetary sensor dome'')


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

When is this kit due to come out?


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

charonjr said:


> When is this kit due to come out?


With any luck, they say December.

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=Product.display&product_id=1422


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't know about windows yet. I'm rooting for engraved.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I would have no interest in lighting the 1/1000 kit. In fact, the whole idea of all that electronics work is what has prevented me from doing anything with the 1/350 that has been sitting in my workshop since the day I bought it. I don't want to do all that lighting, I can't afford the pre-made install kits, and that model would not look good WITHOUT it.

But 1/1000 is a scale I would be very happy just to build and paint. Engraved windows and some black and white paint would be just fine.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

1/350th, sure - hollowed out windows for the lighting aficionado. Lots of space inside for all the wiring and the tubes and whatnot but please, PLEASE make this one with engraved windows?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

December?! Then what in frak does anyone have any business accepting pre-orders (ie $) for it now? I don't like that kind of business. If it were May, ok, but not December. Especially with previous push backs on delivery dates.


----------



## Trekkie75 (Mar 29, 2009)

charonjr said:


> December?! Then what in frak does anyone have any business accepting pre-orders (ie $) for it now? I don't like that kind of business. If it were May, ok, but not December. Especially with previous push backs on delivery dates.


People are hard to understand at times.:freak:

But I'll be buying my 1/350th Refit well before then...


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

charonjr said:


> December?! Then what in frak does anyone have any business accepting pre-orders (ie $) for it now? I don't like that kind of business. If it were May, ok, but not December. Especially with previous push backs on delivery dates.


Most places don't (and shouldn't) require money until the model ships. They are just 
holding your place in line and seeing how many they should order.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool deal. I intend to buy many of them. 

Also, the Vulcan shuttle. I always liked that one and have wanted one I didn't have to get from Evil-Bay for too much money . . . only to find parts missing.

The one I built in 1980, like my AMT refit, has reached the point where it must face a death with dignity rather than go on as is . . . sadly marred by the ravages of time.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> I'm almost surprised that there would be a market for the kit. I mean, 1:1000 scale & snap together? With all the threads on the larger scale model and all the effort to accurize, paint, etc. to make it look like the original filming model, I would think that some would find this version of the Refit E to be somewhat undesirable.


Surely some modelers would find this scale undesirable. Conversely, I find the latest "bigger is better" trend in kits undesirable. I bought Polar Lights' 1/350 Refit kit, and realized as soon as I opened the box and saw the size of the primary hull that I'd never be able to display if I built it, because my wife and I own a relatively small house and it's simply too big.

Snap together? No big deal--cut off the pins and glue it. I only hope "snap together" doesn't mean "soft detail". Time will tell.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I only hope "snap together" doesn't mean "soft detail". Time will tell.


You could look to the 1/1000 NX-01, D-7 and TOS Enterprise kits to see how well they pull off detail in snap kits.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I bought 3 1/350 refits and then sold them on Ebay last year. Realized I'd never have a place to display them. On the up side, the money I made selling them was put to good use buying some nice resin dinosaur kits!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I didn't realize that pre-orders didn't take money up front. My bad, I apologize.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

justinleighty said:


> You could look to the 1/1000 NX-01, D-7 and TOS Enterprise kits to see how well they pull off detail in snap kits.


D'oh! Why didn't I think of that?

Probably 'cuz I haven't built any of mine yet...


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Roguepink said:


> I would have no interest in lighting the 1/1000 kit. In fact, the whole idea of all that electronics work is what has prevented me from doing anything with the 1/350 that has been sitting in my workshop since the day I bought it. I don't want to do all that lighting, I can't afford the pre-made install kits, and that model would not look good WITHOUT it.


If you can live without the flashers, it's really easy. Just get a couple of cold-cathode flourescents for the engines and use mini-LED Christmas lights for the rest.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Christmas lights'll be perfect for the upcoming 1/350 TOS E, especially those nacelles.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> D'oh! Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Probably 'cuz I haven't built any of mine yet...


Than what's taking you so long? open them up and you will be very suprised by the detail in 1/1000 scale!:thumbsup: but be forewarned, the Klingfon d-7's neck leans to the right a little! unfortinatly I,ve had some where the neck leans to the left too!?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Christmas lights'll be perfect for the upcoming 1/350 TOS E, especially those nacelles.


CHRISTMAS LIGHTS ARE BAD. As in a dangerously bad idea to seal them up inside a plastic model that will melt and become a fire hazard.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

He's also referring to the fact that Christmas tree lights were used in the original 11 footer, rather tongue in cheek, I'd say.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Slightly tongue in cheek.

Little LED's arranged like those big old bulbs were in the eleven footer would be _sweeeeeet!_ Especially with some crumpled up foil to simulate the broken mirror pieces.

Still working on an idea for the spinning fan blades...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Captain April, an I idea for the 1/350 TOS E: use the Mike Okuda school of animation. Use polarizing strips cut in different angles on the dome, then bits of polarizing material on the LED's. As the lights flash on, their light will only go out the strips that have the same polarity. If the polarity is angled differently on each strip, there should be an animated spinning effect.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Fascinating.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

charonjr said:


> Captain April, an I idea for the 1/350 TOS E: use the Mike Okuda school of animation. Use polarizing strips cut in different angles on the dome, then bits of polarizing material on the LED's. As the lights flash on, their light will only go out the strips that have the same polarity. If the polarity is angled differently on each strip, there should be an animated spinning effect.


What are these polarizing strips you speak of, and how does one find them?


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

^Second! Where do you find 'Polarizing Strips''?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

You can use polarizing sheet such as used in the Real 3D glasses in the theaters. They let you keep them. Both lenses are cut from the same sheet but angled 90 degrees to each other, so that each eyes receives only the polarized image meant for it. If you were to put each sheet in front of the other you could rotate them and see how they cancel light out from no cancellation to complete cancellation as you rotate through the 90 degrees.

You can order these polarizing sheets from photographic shops or online. They're standard photographic equipment. The sheets are thin film, easily cut to shape.

All Okuda had to do was lay down the cut polarizing strips at the various angles he required, then put a disc of the material in front of a light and spin it to get the animation effect. Remember the Ent-D warp engine panel?

Another possible source is Rosco in L.A., if they're still around. They make all sorts of filters and filter materials. You used to be able to request a free sample book of the filter materials they had. Polarizing filters were among them, iirc.


----------

